# Can You Think of a Use for These?



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Like most of you, I see something and try to figure out how I can use it in this hobby. I have a couple boxes of small plastic tubes and I hesitate to throw them into the recycle bin because I keep thinking there must be some use for them. They are in 4-5 different colors, hollow, closed at one end, about 3" long and 1/2" in diameter.

Any ideas?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

sounds like pipe for a Tyco flatbed trailer...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

How about uprights for an observation deck?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll see if I can get around to snapping a picture. They are actually covers for corkscrews, so if you can picture the metal section of a simple corkscrew, you know how big they are.

They might look good as pipes (or logs) for scenery at a construction site, though they may be a bit large for a Tyco truck. Observation deck? That's another possibility.

I was thinking about using them as telephone poles, but dowels would probably work better if I ever decided to use them in that manner.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

If they can be put in a frame to be supported horizontal or vertical,
how about tool holders for brushes, X-acto knives or small parts. 
An index file cabinet could have a top plate of balsa wood drilled with
holes suitable for each tube.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They could be the posts for a large modern billboard.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

you could use them as bridge uprights for a overpass.. to hold your track up. just paint them gray.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Did you finally throw them away?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Did you finally throw them away?


or put them on ebay!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

No, haven't thrown them away yet, although I'll probably do that soon. There's really no worthwhile function I can find for these, so they will probably just go in the plastic recycling bin.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If you could find a way to cap them (corks maybe) they would make good tire sorters.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

are they too small for garbage cans or the yellow barrier cans


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

jobobvideo said:


> are they too small for garbage cans or the yellow barrier cans


I hadn't thought about cutting them down, although they may have too large a diameter to look proportional for HO. I'll have to compare them to the yellow bins/barriers that came with some Tyco sets; maybe they are the same size. My best thought so far was to use them as telephone poles.

I still haven't brought myself to throw them in the recycle bin. Yet.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Using a basic model RR ratio scale of 1/8" = 1', those tubes would be approximately 4'. They would make decent culvert pipes. If you loosen up the ratio for 1/64th, you're looking at about 3' diameter. Just over 55 gallon drum size. At 3" long, they're 24' in HO scale length. They'd make a decent flatbed load for an AFX trailer if you can figure out a way to chain them down.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

Mini fuel tanks on a stand with a hose coming out to refuel?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Support piers in a parking garage?


----------

